# Tau from this point onwards, shall be known as Space Camels!



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Now, I know people have been calling Tau Space Fish for a long time (for the overuse of certain fish in their names), but no more! For I have decided that they should be called Camels. 

*Evidence:*

(1) 

Here is a picture of a Tau Fire Warrior:









He has a *HOOF* commonly associated with the desert animal, the Camel, found in the next image: 









He too clearly having hooves, like the Tau firewarrior. 

(2) 

What kind of planet are Tau native to?

Direct quote from Lexicanum:



> The Tau are a plains-dwelling race. In their prehistory, they lived in tribes on the desert plains, hunting and gathering their food. As their race aged, they expanded to all environments. The Tau of the plains became strong and skillful hunters, larger and stronger than most other Tau. The Tau of the mountains developed the ability to soar high above the baking deserts on thermals. The Tau of the river valleys developed agriculture and metallurgy, forming the first true settlements. The development of settlements led to the need of trade, and wandering Tau began to negotiate and mediate between the disparate tribes.


They were native to deserts!

So, what are camels native too? Because I definitely know that fish cannot survive in a desert, and they will be starved of oxygen! :shok:

This is a quote from Wikipedia:



> The 14 million dromedaries alive today are domesticated animals (mostly living in Somalia, the Sahel, Maghreb, Middle East and Indian subcontinent). An estimated quarter of the world's camel population is found in Somalia and in the Somali Region of Ethiopia, where the camel is an important part of nomadic Somali life. They provide the Somali people with milk, food and transportation.


These are commonly desert type locations, very hot!

Therefore, QED, Tau are more like camels than fish!

(If you hadn't guessed, I'm having a joke  )


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

They're short, blue and only one female has ever been observed.


Ergo, they are smurfs.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

he he made me laugh


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I thought they were cows...? what with the hoofed feet and vegetarian diet and all...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

only one female? maybe they are Dwarves? ...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

So we have moved on from space communists to space camels?

btw, only a part of the tau homeworld is actually desert, read the codex.



> only one female? maybe they are Dwarves? ...


do they spring out of holes in the ground?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Taus are cows my evidence.





They are cows hear them moo

They way twice as much as me

and they look good on the barbecue

They've got gas.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Camels do NOT have hooves.

They have a two-toed foot with toenails and a soft footpad.


----------



## Mannimarco (Apr 27, 2011)

chromedog said:


> Camels do NOT have hooves.
> 
> They have a two-toed foot with toenails and a soft footpad.


Bah using facts to prove a point?


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Mannimarco said:


> Bah using facts to prove a point?


Indeed, you should be ashamed of your behavior chromedog.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Lies! They are blue space communists semi-cow people.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Communist space cows?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Space-hippy-commie-cow-camel-fish-dwarf-smurf-kinda-thingies-who-suck-in-close-combat?
Or is that too concise?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Space-hippy-communist-weaboo-blue-semibovine-aliens-who-suck-at-close-combat-but-can-vaporize-anything-downwind-of-their-guns. 

I think we're pushing it.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

um well you guys argue a good point but remeber they are quite humanoid as well.

so with that I say 

Camel people camel people walk like camel talk like people


----------

